# FDA seeking comments: Patient-Focused Drug Development for Breast Cancer



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

I found this in the U.S. Federal Register whilst researching other matters, and thought it might be of interest to some of the MDC readership. The deadline for comments in 2 June 2015 (there is a blue "Comment Now" button in the top right-hand corner of the screen).

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=FDA-2014-N-2137-0001

Excerpt:



> The Food and Drug Administration (FDA or Agency) is announcing a public meeting and an opportunity for public comment on patient-focused drug development for breast cancer. Patient-focused drug development is part of FDA'sperformance commitments made as part of the fifth authorization of the Prescription Drug User Fee Act (PDUFA V). The public meeting is intended to allow FDA to obtain patient perspectives on the impact of breast cancer on daily life and patient views on treatment approaches.


----------

